# Malware on DBSTALK



## Jasqid (Oct 26, 2008)

Wanted to let you know that when going to www.dbstalk.com I have been getting Malware alerts from Avast Pro. It seems to be infected ads.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Ok, so how much do we need to raise each year through club memberships etc where David does not need to have ads to pay the bills? 

I know, there is no way it would be able to happen.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Jasqid said:


> Wanted to let you know that when going to www.dbstalk.com I have been getting Malware alerts from Avast Pro. It seems to be infected ads.


Not Again. :nono2:


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Jasqid said:


> Wanted to let you know that when going to www.dbstalk.com I have been getting Malware alerts from Avast Pro. It seems to be infected ads.


Not that I can see nor has Google detected anything. Even the company, Sucuri, sees nothing.

https://monitor18.sucuri.net/verify.php?r=933f491ffbb79d22c7e0d089b7aadb9d84361e7a2d

You can check the status of the site at any time by clicking the logo at the bottom of any page.

Wonder if it was some false positive or something. The information shown really does not help track anything as it really does not tell where it came from or how.

But thanks just in case.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

That's what it seems to me as well, false positive.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I am getting this today:

Suspicious Web Page Blocked

You attempted to access:
http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums

For your protection, this web page has been blocked and submitted for review. Visit *Symantec*  to learn more about phishing and internet security.

It is recommended that you do NOT visit this page, however if you know that this web page is safe, you may choose to visit this web page anyway.

Exit this site


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Sucuri still verifies DBSTalk as being secure.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

And Google shows no reports of issues.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Knock on wood....FF not getting the messages yet.


----------

